# No More Gigabyte Reviews from Hardware Busters International



## 1devomer

shilka said:


> Gigabyte the company that just keep on giving and keeps digging the hole deeper
> How stupid do you have to be to repeat the same mistake that LG Marketing made with Hardware Unboxed last year
> 
> For those that dont know Aris the person behind Hardware Busters is the same person that does PSU reviews for TechPowerup and Tomshardware a well known and respected reviewer who has been around for many years
> 
> His youtube channel is still rather new and small so its not very well known


*They were once reputable*, now they are not anymore.

@W1zzard and others reviewers, just plugged their head into the sand, and called it a day.
Last time, i complained about how @W1zzard was benchmarking the AMD platforms, with its 2k IF golden chip.
It seems someone pickup the complaint, but i'm not even sure he corrected this fallacy.

Current reviewers would have been burned alive and forced to apologize, for the low effort reviews they put out, this 10/15 years ago!
So it does not matter if a couple of reviewers complain about a company, once the next product is out, they will come back embracing the company, to get free stuff early.
To be able to provide early basic content, in exchange for users data and clicks.

HUB, criticized LG and Nvidia, but its way to make reviews didn't change, it is still linked to the companies marketing and PR materials.
To be able to influence its audience, with what companies asked him to say!

Hardware.fr closed 4 years ago, all the other decent publication teams, that have paved the way of the IT field, closed more than 5/7 years ago!


----------

